# [solved] xorg fügt keyboard mit us-layout hinzu

## markusk21

Hi,

die Probleme häufen sich grad...

Auf meinem Laptop hab ich nach dem Start immer ein US-Keyboard, obwohl nur ein deutsches in der Xorg.conf definiert ist:

 *Quote:*   

> Section "InputDevice"
> 
>         Identifier  "Keyboard1"
> 
>         Driver      "kbd"
> ...

 

In der Xorg.0.log steht folgender Eintrag:

 *Quote:*   

> (II) config/hal: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard
> 
> (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: always reports core events
> 
> (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event5"
> ...

 

Also, fügt xorg automatisch ein Keyboard hinzu, finde ich ja nicht schlecht.

Aber wie kann ich das hinzufügen beeinflussen, sodass ich sofort ein deutsches Keyboard hab?

Notfalls auch die Automatik unterdrücken.Last edited by markusk21 on Wed Apr 08, 2009 9:31 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Max Steel

Die Automatik wird per config "autoadddevices" "false" im ServerProfil oder so eingestellt, einfach mal nach "kein hal in x" suchen.

Wurde hier schon öfter diskutiert und auch gelöst ^^, unter anderem auch von mir.

Jedenfalls holt sich X die Einstellungen von hal der seinerseits aus den /etc/hal/fdi/policy/*.fdi liest.

Diese liegen im XML Format vor.

Theoretisch müsste da bereits die Datei 10-input-x11.fdi enthalten sein.

Entweder per Skript mit deiner Einstellung oder, was ich eher glaube, mit einer Beispiel-Konfiguration die zwar funktioniert, aber eben alles auf default lässt.

Leider kann ich dir meinen Inhalt nicht einfach so anzeigen, sitze nicht an einer Gentoo-Maschine.

Gefunden:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-5394794-highlight-.html#5394794

----------

## markusk21

Hmm, 

also das Verzeichnis /etc/hal/fdi/policy/ war leer.

Ich hab die Datei 10-x11-input.fdi erstellt. Leider wird sie scheinbar nicht angenommen, weil sich nichts aendert. Dies ist der Inhalt:

 *Quote:*   

> <?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
> 
> <!--
> 
> NOTE: This should only be used if you are unable to get your keyboard to
> ...

 

Abschalten moechte ich es nicht, weil ich dann die Maus umkonfigurieren muesste, die laeuft naemlich nicht mit meiner xorg.conf

----------

## wuesti

Moin!

markusk21 schrieb:

 *Quote:*   

> Section "InputDevice"
> 
> Identifier "Keyboard1"
> 
> Driver "kbd"
> ...

 

Hat eine deutsche Tastatur nicht die Variante "qwertz"?

wuesti

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Lest ihr eigentlich auch die Infos die euch von emerge angeboten werden vor dem Xorg Update?   :Razz: 

Section "InputDevice"

Identifier "Keyboard1"

Driver "evdev"    kbd geht nur noch mit viel Umstand

Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

Option "XkbRules" "evdev"

Option "XkbModel" "evdev"

Option "XkbLayout" "de"

Option "XkbVariant" "qwertz"    qwerty ist die Englische/Amerikanische Tastatur

Du solltest in der /etc/make.conf noch INPUT_DEVICES="evdev mouse keyboard" machen. Mouse und Keyboard solltest du auch weg lassen können.

Wenn du das in der make.conf änderst musste noch ein emerge -a --newuse --deep world machen.

Dann sollte deine Tastatur wieder gehen. Bei der Maus kannst du ruhig auch evdev nehmen.

Hier ma meine Maus und Tastatur: (alle Maustasten und Sondertasten gehen ohne am HAL rum zu fummeln oder so)

```
Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Mouse0"

    Driver         "evdev"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/event4"

#    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "no"

#    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 6"

    Option         "Buttons" "9"

#    Option          "RelHWHEELOptions"      "invert"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Keyboard0"

    Driver         "evdev"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/event3"

    Option         "XKbLayout" "de"

    Option         "SendCoreEvents"

EndSection

```

Sebastian

----------

## wuesti

Hollowman schrieb:

 *Quote:*   

> Lest ihr eigentlich auch die Infos die euch von emerge angeboten werden vor dem Xorg Update?

 

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/x/x11/xorg-server-1.5-upgrade-guide.xml

Die nützen nur bedingt. Ich hatte nach dieser Anleitung zwar richtige Umlaute und Sonderzeichen, y und z waren aber weiter vertauscht. Erst 

```
<merge key="input.x11_options.XkbModel" type="string">pc105</merge> 
```

 brachte Besserung. Das steht aber nicht drin.

----------

## lituxer

 *markusk21 wrote:*   

> Hmm, 
> 
> also das Verzeichnis /etc/hal/fdi/policy/ war leer.
> 
> Ich hab die Datei 10-x11-input.fdi erstellt. Leider wird sie scheinbar nicht angenommen, weil sich nichts aendert. 

 

Das Problem hatte ich auch. Es wird immer in der Xorg.0.log die us Tastatur gesetzt. Ich habe das umgangen, indem ich die Datei 10-keymap.fdi erstellt habe.

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8"?>

<deviceinfo version="0.2">

   <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.keys">

      <!-- Option "XkbModel" "pc105" -->

      <merge key="input.xkb.model" type="string">evdev</merge>

      <merge key="input.xkb.layout" type="string">de</merge>

      <merge key="input.xkb.variant" type="string">nodeadkeys</merge>

   </match>

</deviceinfo>
```

Da meine Maus eh erkannt wird, braucht man dafür kein Eintrag machen. Deshalb habe ich die 10-x11-input.fdi weggelassen.

Siehe dazu auch mein Posting zu diesem Thema. https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-753716.html

----------

## slick

Sind damit auch die Sonderzeichen erschlagen? Bei mir geht zwar öäü aber kein ~.

----------

## lituxer

 *slick wrote:*   

> Sind damit auch die Sonderzeichen erschlagen? Bei mir geht zwar öäü aber kein ~.

 

Mit meinen Eintrag funktionieren die Sondertasten.

----------

## musv

Dafür sind eigentlich die "nodeadkeys" verantwortlich. Ich hab diese Funktion bei mir jedoch deaktiviert, weil ich ab und zu mal Buchstaben wie ñ benötige. Ansonsten ~+Leertaste sollte Dir die Tilde zurückbringen. Oder du verwendest halt die nodeadkeys.

Allerdings hatte ich desletztens auch mal das Problem, dass solche Sonderzeichen im Opera-10 und in der bash-4.0 nicht funktionieren. Ich vermute dahinter eine fehlerhafte Unicode-Unterstützung. Bei Opera half ein Update, bei der bash ein Downgrade.

----------

## markusk21

Danke lituxer.

Deine Config funktioniert. Vor allem der Hinweis, dass es keymap.fdi heißen muss.

Nach einem Reboot läuft es.

----------

## slick

 *markusk21 wrote:*   

> Nach einem Reboot läuft es.

 

Restart hald + restart X reicht.

----------

## mufftimuff

Hallo,

hier geht es ohne fdi. Xorg mit USE="hal" , in der make.conf INPUT_DEVICES zusätzlich " evdev ". Ansonsten alles gelassen, wie es war.

In der xorg.conf unter "ServerLayout" Mouse, Touchpad und Keyboard ausdokumentiert, zusätzlich alle Einträge zum Touchpad ausdokumentiert. Für das Touchpad musste ich eine fdi anlegen.

Konsole war sofort o.k., unter Gnome musste ich nur auf Deutsch umstellen, das war's.

----------

## lituxer

 *mufftimuff wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Konsole war sofort o.k., unter Gnome musste ich nur auf Deutsch umstellen, das war's.

 

Und wenn Du Dir jetzt die Xorg.0.log anschaust, wirst Du feststellen, das die Tastatur auf us gestellt ist.

Mit dem fdi Eintrag, brauchst Du in Gnome nichts mehr umstellen.

In der xorg.conf kann man danach noch mehr ausschalten.

Siehe dazu meine.

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "ralles Layout"

        Screen      0  "ralles Screen0" 0 0

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier      "ralles Nvidia0"

        Driver          "nvidia"

        VendorName      "nVidia Corporation"

        BoardName       "NV70 [GeForce 7600 GT]"

        Option          "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"        

        Option          "AddARGBGLXVisuals"     "True"

        Option          "RandRRotation" "On"

        Option          "ConnectToAcpid"    "off"

        Option          "MetaModes"         "1280x1024_75"

        BusID           "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

        Option         "NoPM"   "true"

        Option         "AllowEmptyInput"  "true"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "ralles Screen0"

   Device     "ralles Nvidia0"

EndSection
```

Laut Xorg.0.log läuft alles ohne Fehlermeldung.

----------

## mufftimuff

Yep,

da geb' ich Dir recht. 

Kurze Frage : sollte mit dem neuen X-Server aber nicht mehr so viel konfigurieren zu sein, wie vorher ? Ich meine damit, weniger "zusätzliche Konfigurationsdateien ( wenn man das so nennen kann )" ? Daher kommt mein "kurzer/einfacher" Lösungsansatz. Vielleicht habe ich das aber auch falsch verstanden.

Nichts für ungut ...........

----------

## lituxer

 *mufftimuff wrote:*   

> Yep,
> 
> da geb' ich Dir recht. 
> 
> Kurze Frage : sollte mit dem neuen X-Server aber nicht mehr so viel konfigurieren zu sein, wie vorher ? Ich meine damit, weniger "zusätzliche Konfigurationsdateien ( wenn man das so nennen kann )" ? Daher kommt mein "kurzer/einfacher" Lösungsansatz. Vielleicht habe ich das aber auch falsch verstanden.
> ...

 

So sollte es auch sein bzw. so ist es auch. Normalerweise braucht man kein xorg.conf. 

Wenn Du kein 3D Unterstützung brauchst, kannst Du die Nvidia Einträge auch rausnehmen.  Dann läuft das System auf den Grafiktreiber nv.

Ich würde einfach mal behaupten, das wir anstatt einer xorg.conf jetzt fdi Dateien schreiben. 

Im Prinzip bekommt das Kind einfach nur einen neuen Namen. 

Ferner sollte mal ein paar Tage oder Wochen abwarten und verschiedene Beiträge zu diesem Thema lesen.  Dann einfach mal einige Sachen ausprobieren und schauen was geht. Meine Vorgehensweise  lässt sich bestimmt noch optimieren bzw. verbessern.

----------

